# Trek 1.5 wheel upgrade



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I own an '09 trek 1.5 with the stock Bontrager SSR paired spoke wheels. Looking to upgrade, and spend under $300. I can obtain a set of new Bontrager Race wheels, or I'm also looking at a set of the Neuvation M28 aero wheels.

I weigh 240lbs and am a recreational fitness rider. 

Any input or other recommendations?

Thanks.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ivBCdtpyRsyKgZDAmCqJow?authkey=Gv1sRgCKjVrOnz_oSDfw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_4nmQ5Xv7TX8/ScrJf7P84eI/AAAAAAAAACg/sjUFAtatBEM/s800/IMG_1981.JPG" /></a>


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Open Pro Ultegra 32/32


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Right  here. Beat that.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

The spec. sheet say that you have Bontrager approved alloy rim/hubs. This usually means that you have Sport or someother low level hub/rim. The Race level is a definite improvement. Lighter rim/wheels and sealed bearings. A faster/nicer wheelset. At 240 lbs. Trek will still honor a 5 year warranty. I like the Neuvations better than the Bontrager wheelset. Neuvations stand behind their brand very well and the wheels may be lighter than the Bontrager Race (I am too lazy to check but the weight is close). Bontrager has some good reviews on their wheels and they have some bad reviews. Neuvation wheels are consistently rated very good. You probably can not tell by the write-up but I do not like Bontrager products (usually cost more than equal quality products). Go with Neuvation wheels.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Went with the Neuvations.


----------



## Landazar (Jan 25, 2010)

a friend of mine weights more or less like you, and keeps buying lightweight stuff, he keeps saying its no good for his weight and makes him feel like the bike is 'pulling him back' or something like that... and he has lots of them, so he went for the heavy and strong wheels/frames and said it was definitly the weight.

I dont know much about these things, but I also tried riding a friends very light bike (which cost a ton) it felt really nice but there is something about the weight and very light gear, feels like i cant put my full strength or the bicycle will be torn apart..


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

here is a pic... they look good and roll much smoother than the stock ssr...

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ssAb6NeKUHC-zS8ejvMlUw?authkey=Gv1sRgCKjVrOnz_oSDfw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_4nmQ5Xv7TX8/S2turVT_HAI/AAAAAAAABJY/4oR52G7hgyk/s800/IMG_2291.JPG" /></a>


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I've had my '09 Trek 1.5 for about a year now. 

I'm going with a set of BWW Blacksets. 

I was going to go with the Nuvis at one point, but have been sold on the Blacksets. 

I'm about 205lbs now. Will report on how they perform after a few miles.
Will be putting a set of Continental GP4000S's on them with Michelin AirSTOP tubes.
Just waiting for the snow to stop.

I'm going to use the SSR's for training/winter wheels. 
Despite their heavy weight, I have to say that they are pretty bomb proof. 
I've been through some monster potholes and terrible road conditions. 
Their still true hundreds of miles later. I trust them. 
I've used them to cyclocross (not by choice) too. 
Through mud and snow and sometimes crossing a trail. 

But I definitely want a smoother, stiffer and lighter wheelset now. 

DM, once I've mounted my Ultegra SL Crankset with Dura Ace 7800 BB, Fizik Aliante Carbon Saddle, FSA K-Wing Bar with Fizik Tape/Gel, I'll post picks. :biggrin5:


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

drmayer said:


> here is a pic... they look good and roll much smoother than the stock ssr...


Question: Weight "before" upgrades and current weight on your 1.5?


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

The SSR's weight 2130 grams for just the wheelset. It is not hard to greatly improve upon a bike with this wheelset.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

aggarcia said:


> The SSR's weight 2130 grams for just the wheelset. It is not hard to greatly improve upon a bike with this wheelset.


Bontrager SSR's=2130g
BWWs Blackset=1481g

659g's gone in just $292. (delivered). 

That's a 1.45 lb drop.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

That takes my stock (with Wellgo GR8's) 19.07lb Trek 1.5 and puts it in 17.62 territory. 

Ultegra SL crankset with DA BB loses another .58 lb...now, 17.04lbs.

Fizik Aliante Saddle, FSA K-Wing Bar + Bontrager XXX Lite OS stem with Conti GP4KS tires/Michelin Lite Tubes = .69lbs---------> 16.35 pounds.  

159+ grams from the magic 15lbs mark...:idea: 

Oh! the Groupset! Ultegra SL (sans crankset). 

:yesnod:


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

My SSR's have 2K miles and never missed a beat. They are nice looking wheels, but very heavy. With tires, tubes, etc = over 3000 grams.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

aggarcia said:


> My SSR's have 2K miles and never missed a beat. They are nice looking wheels, but very heavy. With tires, tubes, etc = over 3000 grams.


They are definitely good for the tough weather and road conditions. 

As stated before, going to slap on a good set of winter/rain tires on mine when I put them back into use at the end of the summer.


----------

